# Yellow River Management Area



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Anybody hunt the Yellow River management Area? I am thinking of giving it a try this year, but not sure if it is quota only or if it is open the whole season. What are others experiences here? Also, I will probably get the Eglin stamp as well. I am planning on visiting the Jackson Guard so I can hunt on Eglin. Any thoughts on Eglin? O*D*W


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

My brother has hunted in there.Never seen nothing much but does and far away little bucks.There is alot of local traffic thru the area so the deer stay pretty hidden.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Need a small river boat for the yellow river.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Both areas hold good deer, get a little John boat and hunt the yellow river wma by boat, hogs in there too.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Not to derail but when you guys say small john would a 1660 boat do it?


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Yellow river is thick!.. i never saw a big buck in there last year, but that doesn't mean they aren't there... I know someone got a 10pt out of there last year. Lots of local traffic/road hunters. Saw a decent amount of does.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Clam said:


> Not to derail but when you guys say small john would a 1660 boat do it?


Is it an Aluminum boat? I would not take a fiberglass boat in the upper yellow river with the logs and stumps.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Is it an Aluminum boat? I would not take a fiberglass boat in the upper yellow river with the logs and stumps.


Yea, its aluminum.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Worm, here's the v









iew from a ground blind in that spot I told you about in the pm...beautiful back there.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I hunt on yellow river, its on private land that joins WMA. It is very thick in alot of places so finding a good trail is a must. Then it really just boils down to going as much as possible. There are really some good bucks in the swamp, they are just tough to see. I do have the luxury of putting out corn, but I don't really depend on it that much to kill deer. Finding a couple good trails and sitting them alot is your best bet.


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Yellow river buck from last year :whistling:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

DAMN SON!!! Very nice!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> DAMN SON!!! Very nice!


What yaka said! Damn fine deer


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Reckon this deer is related to yours. Also on yellow river.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been looking for about 15 or 20 acres that borders it. I like that area off Old River Road, just not too close to Jay's Gun Range. I plan to build on it and I don't want to hear shooting all the time.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> I have been looking for about 15 or 20 acres that borders it. I like that area off Old River Road, just not too close to Jay's Gun Range. I plan to build on it and I don't want to hear shooting all the time.


I like that area myself. I would be looking too if i didnt just buy a house. Nice land over there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

smokin berlinet said:


> I like that area myself. I would be looking too if i didnt just buy a house. Nice land over there.


I just sold one, so it's now or never for me.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Kayakcowboy said:


> Yellow river buck from last year :whistling:


You just can't put a picture up like that with no story.....were waitin to hear this one...? Or read it,lol.....


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Yellow river bucks*

Here's two that were killed in the yellow river swamps in the last two years. 8pt, 7pt.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

7pt.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> Here's two that were killed in the yellow river swamps in the last two years. 8pt, 7pt.


What did you get them with? Bow, rifle, shotgun? What range? When i explored the yella, i mostly carried my 870. It was soooo thick everywhere i went. Now in the swampy parts i could see 60 ish yrds.. but most places i seen were about 30.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Both were killed with rifles, swamp flats offer the most visibility maybe 75yds at the most. You almost need a rifle to slip a shot through thick cover at 50-75yds when your in a stand.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very nice bucks......I got to get on the river.....!!!


----------

